# Buy/Sell/Trade website for firearms?



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody know of a website for local (SW Ohio) firearms to buy/sell/trade?specifically Ruger single action revolvers and Mini-14 type firearms?Thanks in advance!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Swapgiant.com its like a knock off craigslist but you can sell firearms, including handguns, "assault rifles", etc! 

make sure you go to the Ohio forum, and then your locality if you wish. its saved in my Fav's for the entire states of Ohio and Indiana.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

another decent one is gunlistings.org


----------

